# Finally Buying A Strela



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, so the lovely family have come up trumps this christmas and I'm now in a position to go ahead and buy a new re-issue Strela. Very excited.

There are a few options, from a handful of sellers and there is where your help and sage advice would be much appreciated! 

I've got it down to a white or light coloured face as opposed to the admittedly also lovely black one.

I think my ideal scenario would be the white guilloched face but with paddle hands, but that doesn't exist it seems? So it's doen to these

There's the white with silver dials, while it's available from one ebay seller without the silver dials (he doesn't have a great rep looking at this forum).

Then there's the Guilloched face with silver hands, classy!

Then the silver face with gold details, closest to the original I think?

Then a cream face, which is growing on me...

Then there's this nice one with the paddle hands which I have only seen in one shop.

So which would plump for? I know it's a question of taste, but I'm interested in your opinion 

Also, if you have bought one, where from and what was your experience?

Thanks all! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

One consideration you have not mentioned is the size I believe the re-issue's are availiable in 38mm, 40mm & 44mm (I think)

Also some are availiable without the sunken sub dials, like mine.

Out of the ones you have listed I like the 1st one best,

the one I own was purchased from a forum member, so I cannot help you ref sellers

Good luck :thumbsup: & keep us posted ref your choice & purchase


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

How about this one? EUR 299.00 from ruwatch.de


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are all around 40mm except the Volmax Sturmanskies which are 44mm.

I'm PMing you with a few links..

Damn, can't PM you, you only have 44 posts... go on and post 6 more


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi
> 
> One consideration you have not mentioned is the size I believe the re-issue's are availiable in 38mm, 40mm & 44mm (I think)
> 
> ...


Sorry, you're right I had also decided on the 38mm re-issue as the 44mm one is too big for my girly wrists and also a good chunk more expensive


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Steve said:


> How about this one? EUR 299.00 from ruwatch.de


That one's a beaut too, I had seen it on ruwatch but preferred the paddle hand version I added last in the original post.

Let's be clear, I'd have all of them if I could!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Sorry, you're right I had also decided on the 38mm re-issue as the 44mm one is too big for my girly wrists and also a good chunk more expensive


38mm, than it's the one like Martin has... it's almost identical to the first one you've posted.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> They are all around 40mm except the Volmax Sturmanskies which are 44mm.
> 
> I'm PMing you with a few links..
> 
> Damn, can't PM you, you only have 44 posts... go on and post 6 more


Okay, that's a slightly cheeky 50! PM away!

And thanks!

R :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Okay, that's a slightly cheeky 50! PM away!
> 
> And thanks!
> 
> R :notworthy:


  Well done!!









PM on the way!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Also now that you have 50 Posts I would seriously consider putting a wanted add for a Strela

You may get lucky, many members own them & a few have been known to change hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Also now that you have 50 Posts I would seriously consider putting a wanted add for a Strela
> 
> You may get lucky, many members own them & a few have been known to change hands :thumbsup:


+1 :thumbsup:

...some people find them too small.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

read the rules about image linking


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

pg tips said:


> read the rules about image linking


Not looking to cause trouble sorry.

What's the best way to deal with images on other websites? Describing them without pictures doesn't really get the point across  (I was careful to make sure there was no branding)

R


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Not looking to cause trouble sorry.
> 
> What's the best way to deal with images on other websites? Describing them without pictures doesn't really get the point across  (I was careful to make sure there was no branding)
> 
> R


Don't worry, we've all done that (and still do, we sometimes forget). The only problem with the photos were the stamped link to a web-shop. What I sometimes do is open the photo with Paint, erase the stamped link and presto!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd go for one with paddle hands. Mine is the silver handed one, which I like... But tbh I'd like it even more with more visible hands.

<<One consideration you have not mentioned is the size I believe the re-issue's are availiable in 38mm, 40mm & 44mm (I think) >>

Not sure I've seen anything other than 38 and the Shturmanskie at 44mm, I'd love one at 40 or 42 

As you say, they're all nice, so you can't go wrong. Btw, I bought mine from Juri L and had no problems...


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > Not looking to cause trouble sorry.
> ...


What, like this?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'd go for one with paddle hands. Mine is the silver handed one, which I like... But tbh I'd like it even more with more visible hands.
> 
> Not sure I've seen anything other than 38 and the Shturmanskie at 44mm, I'd love one at 40 or 42


I can be measuring it wrong but I'm pretty sure mine is 40mm










I agree with the hands viability, not much contrast between them and the dial... it should get better when the lume begins to get dark with age


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> What, like this?


Yeap, exactly!!


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for one with paddle hands. Mine is the silver handed one, which I like... But tbh I'd like it even more with more visible hands.
> ...


Now that's a great lume shot! This is all a great help, thanks guys


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'd go for one with paddle hands. Mine is the silver handed one, which I like... But tbh I'd like it even more with more visible hands.
> 
> <<One consideration you have not mentioned is the size I believe the re-issue's are availiable in 38mm, 40mm & 44mm (I think) >>
> 
> ...


This seems to be causing some confussion, to the best of my knowledge the Strela re-issued were made in 38mm ex crown with 19mm lugs, also it was made in 40mm ex crown with 20mm lugs also in the Shturmanskie at 44mm,

Can forum members confirm this or not, please ?

[IMG alt="IMG01282-20101226-1725.jp...lTALKBo/s800/IMG01282-20101226-1725.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go for one with paddle hands. Mine is the silver handed one, which I like... But tbh I'd like it even more with more visible hands.
> ...


I've just done a quick trawl and it looks like the Poljot Strela re-issues (yours) are 38mm ex. crown, the Poljot International version of the Strela is 40mm ex crown with 20mm lugs and the Shturmanskie is indeed a 44mm.

The Poljot International and Shturmanskie versions are too pricey for me, so the handsome 38mm it is  Though I'm yet to make a final decision!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> This seems to be causing some confussion, to the best of my knowledge the Strela re-issued were made in 38mm ex crown with 19mm lugs, also it was made in 40mm ex crown with 20mm lugs also in the Shturmanskie at 44mm,
> 
> Can forum members confirm this or not, please ?


Mine has definitely 20mm lugs so that reinforced my idea that it's a 40mm case. I don't have a calibration tool like yours though... I think gus might be right in his round up.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

I must admit that a Strela is my immediate grail watch. However I am confused by all the variations...

Can anyone actually show all the variations in pictures (I am sure someone must have a little stash of Strela pron  )

All I have managed to work out so far is that I would prefer the paddle hands, and would like Cyrillic on the dial if possible


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

packrat said:


> I must admit that a Strela is my immediate grail watch. However I am confused by all the variations...
> 
> Can anyone actually show all the variations in pictures (I am sure someone must have a little stash of Strela pron  )
> 
> All I have managed to work out so far is that I would prefer the paddle hands, and would like Cyrillic on the dial if possible


here are the orginal Strela dials

[IMG alt="strelamontagenew2.jpg"]http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2906/strelamontagenew2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be causing some confussion, to the best of my knowledge the Strela re-issued were made in 38mm ex crown with 19mm lugs, also it was made in 40mm ex crown with 20mm lugs also in the Shturmanskie at 44mm,
> ...


Strike all that rubbish... You're right Martin, mine is just like your except for how the subdials look. 38mm case and 19mm lugs. Mine comes fitted with a Poljot 20mm strap that must have been squeezed in there, that's why I though the lugs were 20mm.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

packrat said:


> All I have managed to work out so far is that I would prefer the paddle hands, and would like Cyrillic on the dial if possible


I've been checking the reissues and there's only three versions of them with paddle hands: two white dials (one like mine and one like Martin's) and the black version of Martin's watch.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > All I have managed to work out so far is that I would prefer the paddle hands, and would like Cyrillic on the dial if possible
> ...


I'll second that, all the versions with paddle hands I have seen are in English/alphanumeric.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> I'll second that, all the versions with paddle hands I have seen are in English/alphanumeric.


Well, as you can see from Martin's round-up pic of the original Strela, the late paddle handed ones didn't had a Cyrillic dial too so that's faithful to History.

Mind you that the original Strelas had a Poljot 3017 which was a Venus based movement. These reissues all have the Russian workhorse 3133 first used in the Okeah and shortly after in the Sturmanskie. The 3133 is a movement based in the Valjoux 7734 but (aparently) better than the Swiss movement. Here's an interesting link to another forum (I don't know if you can see it if you're not a member):

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=64167


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second that, all the versions with paddle hands I have seen are in English/alphanumeric.
> ...


Wow, that's a great link, excellent find  I won't pretend to know what many of those parts do but it was interesting all the same.

The verdict seems to be that the 3133 is good solid workhorse!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> The verdict seems to be that the 3133 is good solid workhorse!


It is and it's one of the main movements used still today in Russian brands. Most (if not all) other mechanical chronographs are based around the 3133. For example the 31681 is a 3133 with a 3rd subdial with 24 hour time, the 31679 with moonphase, the 31659 with hacking capability. Then there's the 3105 which is a striped down version of the 3133 where they removed all the chrono parts.

Here's some linkies:

http://www.aviator-buran.com/movements.html

http://www.aviator-buran.com/Movements/poljot-movements.html


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit that a Strela is my immediate grail watch. However I am confused by all the variations...
> ...


Wow! Excellent and very useful guide that Martin. Many thanks

Is there any difference between those indicated as low brand and the high brand ones?

So far I am sure I want paddle hands. One step, many to go


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

packrat said:


> Is there any difference between those indicated as low brand and the high brand ones?


It just refers to where the brand is printed... high or low on the dial


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any difference between those indicated as low brand and the high brand ones?
> ...


Doh! 

No way out of that one is there


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

packrat said:


> Doh!
> 
> No way out of that one is there


  Everybody thinks it has to do with some quality difference, I didn't know it too until a month ago when Martin explained the difference.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

The countdown begins! I've just ordered from Julian Kampmann. The guy is an absolute star, he won't accept payment until I have the watch in my greasy paws and am happy with it!

:notworthy:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice one. Thanks for the Julian Kampmann tip - googled his name and have spent the last 3/4 hour ogling the chronos at his website.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Nice one. Thanks for the Julian Kampmann tip - googled his name and have spent the last 3/4 hour ogling the chronos at his website.


He does seem to have a good rep. so I hope the rest of the transaction goes this well.

As a headsup the older Strela I wanted was in stock, but not on the site, glad I asked!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> The countdown begins! I've just ordered from Julian Kampmann. The guy is an absolute star, he won't accept payment until I have the watch in my greasy paws and am happy with it!
> 
> :notworthy:


I already knew he was a top chap but I didn't knew he was that good! Thanks for the feedback!! And congrats on the Strela!! :thumbup:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

It's here!

While it's a little smaller than I was expecting, it's blinkin' lovely 

Quick phone pic attached










Also, the whole process with poljot24 was superb! (tea and biscuits included!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

freestyle_gus said:


> It's here!
> 
> While it's a little smaller than I was expecting, it's blinkin' lovely
> 
> ...


 that looks really nice


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Lovely watch mate let us know how you get on with it timekeeping wise etc

Enjoy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> It's here!
> 
> While it's a little smaller than I was expecting, it's blinkin' lovely
> 
> ...


Very Nice, enjoy & wear it in good health :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> It's here!
> 
> While it's a little smaller than I was expecting, it's blinkin' lovely


LOVELY!! It seems small now but you'll realize soon enough it actually isn't that small... those lugs stuck out a lot and that makes it up for the smaller case. That sir, is a keeper!! Mark my words! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > It's here!
> ...


A keeper? Absolutely, she ain't goin' anywhere! I'm besotted, just don't tell the fiancÃ©e


----------

